# Vodafone Landline Price Increase



## roker (23 Mar 2015)

To anyone that has received an email from Vodafone about price increase.
I received my recent bill and I noted that the Vodafone at home price is for 14 March – 13th April (line rental in advance) and I changed to SKY on 16th April.
I contacted Customer Services which told me I have to give 30 days notice and price of the line broadband €44 still applies to 13 April .

As all contract and details are carried out over the telephone, I have no details or agreements to study.
If this is what I agreed to, I will fulfil my obligations if they supply details of what I agreed to, but it would appear that they have changed the condition with their correspondence email given on 3 March. increase in payment per month of €5
Quote email “*As a result of these changes, you may change or cancel your contract without penalty within 30 days from date of this email by dialling 1907”*
It does not state to give 30 day notice it states within 30 days.
As I am on a month to month basis and not on contract this cannot be applicable in any case.


----------



## gipimann (23 Mar 2015)

My experience of leaving Vodafone in the past(and eircom too) is that you have to give 30 days notice. The email only alerts customers that they can exit a contract without incurring a penalty for breaking the contract.


----------



## roker (24 Mar 2015)

As I said I do not have a contract, they confirmed that previously


----------



## Leo (24 Mar 2015)

roker said:


> As I said I do not have a contract, they confirmed that previously



You're not in a fixed term contract, however they can still enforce a 30 day notice period. The 30 days you're given to cancel when changes to T&Cs are announced is just the window of opportunity you have to give notice, you then serve out the notice period.


----------



## roker (25 Mar 2015)

If a contract starts on a specific date say 24/03/15 it will end on 24/03/16 why do you need to give notice? they already know


----------



## Leo (25 Mar 2015)

You'll need to read all the contract. The fixed period dates are only part of it, termination of service clauses apply beyond those dates. The contracts allow for continuation of service beyond the fixed period.


----------



## roker (25 Mar 2015)

That's why it should not be agreed over the phone, no written agreement


----------



## Leo (25 Mar 2015)

Even after agreeing over the phone, you are still bound by the same terms, the cancellation period still applies.


----------



## roker (22 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE="Leo,_You're not in a fixed term contract, however they can still enforce a 30 day notice period. The 30 days you're given to cancel when changes to T&Cs are announced is just the window of opportunity you have to give notice, you then serve_ _out the notice period._
  Update
Comreg would appear to agree with me and have contacted Vodafone, who have dropped the extra months charge on the final bill(only calls to pay)


----------



## Leo (23 Apr 2015)

Good result Roker, well done.


----------

